# Cigarette Burn on Bonnet



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

Came home last night to find some b******d* had stubbed their cigarette out on the middle of my bonnet, on the drive too and left the stubb and ash for me to find.

Any one know what i can use to get the stain out of the paint please? There are two small stubb marks. I havent tried anythng yet. Thanks

Gill


----------



## AKF62 (May 2, 2011)

meguiars sratch x 2.0 was recommended to me last week for a paint stain and it worked very well, £10 pound from halfords.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for your advice, much appreciated.

Gill


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Scratch X is very gentle but finish it off with Swirl X afterwards.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Steve for info, hopefully i can get it sorted.

Gill


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hope you get it sorted gill.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Malstt. I called at the bodyshop today and he used something on it which took alot of the colour out but not all of it. He said he didnt want to treat it any more as it could damage the top layer. He thinks only the laquer is discoloured and that the top layer is still in tact but i can still see it.

Im no good at taking macro pics but here goes: its a bit lighter in colour now. Think i will have a go with the product mentioned above.


----------



## euphoria (Aug 1, 2007)

sorry to hear this, its shocking the world we live in!

I would personally, clay the area, and try machine polishing it off (if you have access to one) or pop to a good body shop that can try for you.

hope you get it sorted without a respray anyways!


----------

